# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  'Khám phá' những trầm mặc Hội An

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Người ta vẫn nhắc nhiều đến Hội An với một vẻ đẹp cổ kính, trầm mặc nhưng không buồn tẻ. Bởi ở đây, lúc nào cũng có những điều kỳ lạ, nếu bạn chịu khám phá...

Hội An đẹp, không hẳn bởi quần thể kiến trúc cổ được giữ gìn quá chu đáo. Mà có lẽ bởi, bản thân đô thị cổ này, góc nào cũng khiến người ta chạnh lòng, ngỡ ngàng...



Cảnh đời thường ở Hội An



Xích lô xếp hàng chờ khách bắt đầu chuyến dạo đêm ở phố Hội





Phố Hội bắt đầu lên đèn



Những con thuyền của người dân nghèo sẵn sàng để chờ khách



Phố cổ ở Hội An



_Hải Bình_





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## hangnt

Hàng hoa đêm



Những nhà hàng luôn đông khách







Đâu đâu cũng thấy đèn lồng lung linh









Dù đón hàng nghìn khách du lịch mỗi ngày, nhưng người Hội An vẫn giữ được nếp sinh hoạt, những thói quen giản dị vốn có của mình



Sông Hoài lung linh trong đêm

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Hội An về đêm đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Chưa được đến HA lân nào  :Frown:

----------


## thongxanh

tui đi rồi, đẹp vãi linh hồn luôn, nhất là những đêm rằm phố cổ.. đi ma không muốn về ks ngủ luôn.. :Yahoo!:  :dance:

----------

